# Dik trading power



## Cayuga (Feb 15, 2008)

I just got my new Dik deposit this week. It is a Jan. 9 - 16, 2009 week. Can anyone comment on the possible trade power of this week in RCI?

I've seen the South Africa school calendar schedule but don't know what to expect. This week is "red" and appears to be one of their summer weeks.


----------



## janej (Feb 15, 2008)

So you already got your 09 week deposited?  I thought we can only pay MF starting March 1.  

I just got my 08 week deposited.  I could get Massanutten summer and Xmas week online.  There are also lots of choices for Orlando.  It is not as strong as my points account.  But I am happy with it.  The same Massanutten Xmas week would cost me over $60k points.  I use my points only when I have to, e.g., summer beach exchange.

If you have particular areas you are interested in, I'd be happy to do some online trade test.  My week is Nov 08.


----------



## Reggie_Hammonds (Feb 15, 2008)

*2009 Deposit?*

I thought the same thing.  Guess it's time to get the process going early.


----------



## Cayuga (Feb 15, 2008)

Let me clarify my comments. I got this particular week after paying what I believe was the 2008 maintenance fees.


----------



## robtug (Feb 16, 2008)

janej said:


> So you already got your 09 week deposited?  I thought we can only pay MF starting March 1.
> 
> I just got my 08 week deposited.  I could get Massanutten summer and Xmas week online.  There are also lots of choices for Orlando.  It is not as strong as my points account.  But I am happy with it.  The same Massanutten Xmas week would cost me over $60k points.  I use my points only when I have to, e.g., summer beach exchange.
> 
> If you have particular areas you are interested in, I'd be happy to do some online trade test.  My week is Nov 08.



Can you get xmas week (dec 20/21) during 2008 in orlando 2 bedroom? I have an ongoing search with rci and they haven't found anything for me.
Just wondering if 2009 week might have more trading power?


----------



## Reggie_Hammonds (Feb 19, 2008)

*2008 in Orlando*

I had a 2 bedroom week set for 12/14/08 at Orange Lake River Island that I just canceled about a month ago.  I traded my 2007 week at the time for it and made that trade about 9 months ago.  I had a 2008 week also which never seemed to pull a 2 bedroom when I tested its trading power.  I ended up cancelling Orlando since the airfare is ridiculous.  I traded my 2007 week for this Summer in Cabo and my 2008 week for Anaheim in December.

Good luck.


----------



## Reggie_Hammonds (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ongoing searches*

I've been told to try and call RCI every so often since sometimes the reps see things that the ongoing searches dont.


----------

